# GooManager and CWM



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

So after reading the news article on the main page
http://rootzwiki.com/news/_/articles/reviews/goomanager-20-rom-and-recovery-management-evolved-r650
I was thinking about giving it a try.
Well i have it installed currently but using it for my flashing needs.....
In the article it mentions integration with TWRP but does that mean CWM needs to be replaced with TWRP?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm also interested. Would like to keep CWM touch as it's already paid for.


----------



## dmonzel (Sep 1, 2011)

I use Goo as an update alert and ROM download, and it boots fine into CWM (although I prefer to manually boor into recovery, either power off and power on, or adb reboot recovery). Rebooting into recovery via Goo boots you into whatever recovery you use. It is just now compatible with TWRP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

Well the thing that looks slick is the, auto backup then format data then flash rom then gapps then TiBu and then reboot. Sure i can do that by hand but would be nice.....


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Finally flashed TWRP thru Goo Manager and I must say I'm very impressed. So much easier to navigate


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I used TWRP for a few days and its definitely well done. But ended up back on CWM because I appreciate simplicity.

On topic: Should boot into recovery just fine, but none of the auto-scripting will work I believe..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

OK, little explanation:
Nothing can work with ClockworkMod Touch or any ClockworkMod Recovery distributed via Koush or ROM Manager, because Koush compiles his recoveries.
When he does, he *encrypts* parts of the recovery, specifically extendedcommands (the scripting interface that allows you to do more than flash a single ZIP, or perform a factory reset).
This encryption makes it so that only ROM Manager can send commands to ClockworkMod Recovery.
If an outside app wishes to send a command to ClockworkMod Recovery, it has to use the ROM Manager API.
If an outside app wishes to do anything other than flash a single ZIP, or perform a factory reset, the user needs to have *ROM Manager Premium* installed.
This means that GooManager would require you to have ROM Manager Premium installed and paid for in order to send commands to ClockworkMod Recovery, defeating the point.
Now, all hope is not lost. We have some options:
TWRP 2.1 uses a new scripting interface called OpenRecoveryScript.
GooManager can output commands to TWRP via this interface which is completely open and available to every app.
TeamWin tried to add OpenRecoveryScript support to ClockworkMod.
Rather than add support for ORS, Koush changed the license on ClockworkMod Recovery from a proprietary copyright, to Apache 2.0.
This license change means that TeamWin or someone else can compile and distribute versions of ClockworkMod Recovery which do not have extendedcommands encrypted.
Koush will not distribute these "open" versions of ClockworkMod Recovery, as it would be counter-productive to his business model, and would essentially be supporting ROM Manager's competition.
So right now, we have TWRP 2.1.2, which is pretty awesome. It has a *lot* more feature than ClockworkMod Recovery, a nice theme engine, and runs significantly faster than ClockworkMod Recovery (backups, even with compression, take less than half the time). GooManager can work with this version of TWRP, and it's fairly easy for developers to port TWRP 2.1 to other devices as it's all open-source.

In the near future, we hope to add open versions of ClockworkMod Recovery and support for them in GooManager. The problem is testing on every single device ClockworkMod supports, and we obviously don't have even _half _of those devices, so we're going to need some testers to make sure everything works.

Right now, the app can install TWRP 2.1.2 by downloading a single ZIP, and using the AOSP OTA scripting interface to have ClockworkMod or any other recovery flash the ZIP (stock recoveries probably won't play nice because they demand an OEM signature on the ZIP). There's an option to use flash_image to install directly to the recovery partition from within Android, but for some reason the binary segfaults. s0up said he'll look into it once he gets a phone to develop on in a few days.

In the meantime, you should give TWRP a try. You might just find yourself surprised at how easy to use it is.









Questions?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Simply amazing good work team so where can I find the open recovery APIs? Or do you have a wiki on how to send commands to the recovery

API is much preferable though








And can you link to the open recovery github? Or I guess is it maintained on github?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> Simply amazing good work team so where can I find the open recovery APIs? Or do you have a wiki on how to send commands to the recovery
> 
> API is much preferable though
> 
> ...


There isn't an API in GooManager, but there is documentation on sending commands via ORS, and the source is available on GitHub to make porting easier.


----------



## tharris297 (Jun 26, 2011)

I installed the TWRP/GooManager combo and cannot wait to see how the next Winner00 CM9 build notification works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Finally flashed TWRP thru Goo Manager and I must say I'm very impressed. So much easier to navigate


Yeah I have been using twrp I really like it. I dunno if recoveries are like kernels, and they do better with specific devices, but ive never had any problems with it, and my backups are literally like less than a minute. Hell, the first couple times I used it, I flashed ten things at once just BC it asks to flash up to ten things lol. But its worked really well for me

.•°I love my little girl, Bella°•.


----------



## tharris297 (Jun 26, 2011)

Goo is Good!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

I am definitely not a big fan of how TWRP looks... but I love what the team stands for and really love the integration with Go manager! (Open Recovery Script is awesome)

it is great to get updates notifications


----------



## RedBank (Jun 16, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Finally flashed TWRP thru Goo Manager and I must say I'm very impressed. So much easier to navigate


Today I finally took the Goo > TWRP plunge while flashing GummyNex and all went smoothly on first try. After seeing the UI and the ease of use, combined by what @DrMacinyasha just explained (which i kind of knew the basics of, but now its all clear. thx DrMac!!!), no more ROM Manager for me.

I am definitely making the switch to TWRP for the long haul. It's time for change...I am officially #TeamWin as of today...ROM Manager is soooo 2011







.

#TeamGummy #TeamWin and #TeamGootzki FTW


----------



## DougBushBC (Feb 29, 2012)

Just flashed TWRP and started using GooManager, LOVE the interface, just flashed the new Gapps with it (already had the AOKP b33 installed, will use it to flash the next version).

Quick Question, can I use GooManager's Flash Queue to flash .zips OTHER than those downloaded from the GooManager interface? For example, if I export TiBu backup to a flashable .zip, can I use GooManager to queue it or do I have to reboot recovery and then Queue it?

Thanks so much to the TW team and the Goo.im Team, you are all amazing and make this awesome device even more awesome-er!

EDIT: Just updated the App to the new Beta Client and there is an option for importing outside .zips to flash!

Once again, the team is on top of things!

-D


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

DougBushBC said:


> Quick Question, can I use GooManager's Flash Queue to flash .zips OTHER than those downloaded from the GooManager interface? For example, if I export TiBu backup to a flashable .zip, can I use GooManager to queue it or do I have to reboot recovery and then Queue it?
> 
> Thanks so much to the TW team and the Goo.im Team, you are all amazing and make this awesome device even more awesome-er!
> 
> EDIT: Just updated the App to the new Beta Client and there is an option for importing outside .zips to flash!


Yeah, that was a common complaint. s0up quickly whipped up a new version last night that added the ability to add in ZIPs from outside of the GooManager download folder. So, that's one more feature off the to-do list!


----------



## swikk (Dec 31, 2011)

Kind of cool... Goo manager notified me about the new 4/22 gapps and asked if i wanted to flash it. I've been doing this since i got the og droid, and that was a first for me.

Incidentally, I set goo manager's download path to the default my device's default Download folder. Makes queueing easier.

Also twrp 2.1.2 is pretty sick. Ever since i upgraded from my og droid, I've missed being able to separate out the various partitions of the recovery.

I can't wait to see where this goes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

swikk said:


> Kind of cool... Goo manager notified me about the new 4/22 gapps and asked if i wanted to flash it. I've been doing this since i got the og droid, and that was a first for me.
> 
> Incidentally, I set goo manager's download path to the default my device's default Download folder. Makes queueing easier.
> 
> ...


Latest update to the app lets you add ZIPs from other directories, just FYI.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

ok so I'm as you are surely aware by now I'm attempting to interface with both goo.im and OpenRecoveryScript I just have some questions:

most importantly as I understand the script it will fail if any portion or command fails so theoretically if I attempt to run a backup lets say I send


```
backup SDCBO3 mySweetBackup
```
so we backup the system, data, cache and boot partitions with compression on; my question is if the backup command has an invalid partition like Special Partition 3 will the entire script fail or will the backup continue if the partition doesn't exist or is invalid.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

other questions:
/* although after rereading the provided docs I think these are actually feature requests */

Is there a way to echo a message to the user during the install?

I know I can check the boardname vs what I downloaded from goo.im via the JSON api but can I check for board name during the install?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> I know I can check the boardname vs what I downloaded from goo.im via the JSON api but can I check for board name during the install?


Not via ORS. However the developer *should* (*_cough_*) add into their updater-script a check to make sure that the device being flashed is the correct model. AOKP and CM for example do this.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

hey guys I know this is an old thread but I though I would share my progress. I wrote two classes that some here may be interested in

the first is GooImSupport this class contains an example of how to parse infomation from goo.im, navigate their directory tree and initiate the download.

the second is OpenRecoveryScriptSupport this class contains lots of good stuff from writing the script to md5 verification via goo.im's JSONParser

I just though I would share if anyone is interested (or wants to help







)


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> hey guys I know this is an old thread but I though I would share my progress. I wrote two classes that some here may be interested in
> 
> the first is GooImSupport this class contains an example of how to parse infomation from goo.im, navigate their directory tree and initiate the download.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing these!


----------

